# resonator-delete audi tt8s



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi guys! Any of you have tried this mod? It seems to be very Easy and not expensive. The results seems to be excellent without drone in the cabin.

https://store.034motorsport.com/res-x-r ... attro.html

Here Is the answer of Alex, the boy of 034 Motorsport.

"This will make the exhaust have a bit more of a growl to it. There is a video on the product page showing our shop GTI that has the same engine with our Res-X installed on it to get a feel of how it will sound. Your TT will sound very similar. There will not be any drone from the Res-X combined with a stock downpipe and stock muffler."


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Got to be honest I can barely notice the difference in the sound at all


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Have you installed It?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Glenc said:


> Got to be honest I can barely notice the difference in the sound at all


Either a bad video or Im deaf. I too can barely hear it.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Impossibile to understand without be there... Other video in any case are really more good to understand this mod...here Is One:


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok that changes things cause the video in the link you initially posted was a golf GTI


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jacopo79 said:


> Impossibile to understand without be there... Other video in any case are really more good to understand this mod...here Is One:


Yes much better video for comparison.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes I have and it makes an improvement in sound, both at idle and with a few beans.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

ianle said:


> Yes I have and it makes an improvement in sound, both at idle and with a few beans.


How about the confort in the cabin? Have you some Rumble? Or drone inside?

Thank you mate!! I want to install it

Jacopo


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm not getting any droning, just a nice subtle burble at idle and a roar at the top end. You can still drive around without any obvious extra noise and then when you open it up, grin city!

It as done in the winter so I can't wait for summer months with the windows down!


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

ianle said:


> Yes I have and it makes an improvement in sound, both at idle and with a few beans.


Did you take out all 3 resonators?


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

This kit removes the last resonator near the catback...if you remove the central one you Will risk to have rumble inside of your cabin and rumble....this kit Will remove the small resonator...

I Will try very soon!!


----------



## n88byb (May 8, 2010)

The resonator delete I fitted to my TTs was from RPM performances.co.uk ,sounds great and was a better price and made in the uk.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Have you removed the resonator near the catback? My sound is awesome and for nothing too loud...when you go slow is stock!


----------



## Minulon (Dec 5, 2019)

I got the central resonator (*not* the small one right before the catback) modified today and it's absolutely worth it, cold starts are a bit louder but once the RPM drops it sound same as stock. On normal driving thre is barely any difference to be heard but when accelerating the sound is a world of difference.


----------



## Danbtt (Jan 18, 2021)

What year is your tt.


----------



## Minulon (Dec 5, 2019)

Danbtt said:


> What year is your tt.


2015 2.0 Quattro


----------

